# Removing stock exhaust bolts



## amdoverclocker (Dec 21, 2010)

I am trying to drop my rear sub frame which means the exhaust has to go. I having a hell of a time getting the bolts out just before the mufflers. I put PB Blaster on them several times and have let the soak but no luck. I've broken off two bolts already and would prefer not to break off the last two. Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

heat them up?


----------

